# Enzo's movement



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkIPnV4yClU


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You are doing a fabulous job with Enzo!! I love the way he followed your lead. Are you doing this for obedience? Or just to see how he moves for the ring?_


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

His redness looks even more vibrant!
He is so handsome


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He's so pretty!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Enzo is gorgeous! What a hunk! Color to die for. If I could, I'd have one of each color! lol 

Lesly & The PooDells


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Beside being gorgeous he is obviously such a happy and uber-smart dog :first:
The complete package - really !!!!

He is so "bouncy" - just adorable in every way !!!! I also love how all three of you have so much fun with the whole concept of grooming and showing : ))) !!!! In a perfect world showing would actually be like that - FUN !!!! : )))))


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Enzo is gorgeous! What a hunk! Color to die for. If I could, I'd have one of each color! lol
> 
> Lesly & The PooDells


wouldn't we all lol
i could have 50 poodles!!!


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

What a good boy he is, most impressive. All that work is definitely gonna help his show career.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

jak said:


> wouldn't we all lol
> i could have 50 poodles!!!


Just think of all the grooming practice you'd get with FIFTY poodles!! :lol:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful Enzo! What a stunning boy he is!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOWIE!! He is a stunner Roxy!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He's looking great Roxy! Looks like he's starting to mature and fill out a little, it's great when they start start looking like a more mature adult.  Hope you'll keep us up to date on how he's doing once he's moved north.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _You are doing a fabulous job with Enzo!! I love the way he followed your lead. Are you doing this for obedience? Or just to see how he moves for the ring?_


No we where just acting like we where in the ring with him lol He is getting used to it so much she just trots around.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I just can't believe what a great job you guys have done with him. Keep working on that top knot. WRAP WRAP WRAP!! Remember, every topknot and neck hair is SACRED! (I think there is a Monty Python song there).

Re gaiting him...

Working on a circle like this is great. It teaches him collection and to carry his head up. It really needs to be done on leash every time though so that you can manage his speed and direction. You want him to learn that when you slip on the show lead that he is going to turn on the sparkle.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> I just can't believe what a great job you guys have done with him. Keep working on that top knot. WRAP WRAP WRAP!! Remember, every topknot and neck hair is SACRED! (I think there is a Monty Python song there).
> 
> Re gaiting him...
> 
> Working on a circle like this is great. It teaches him collection and to carry his head up. It really needs to be done on leash every time though so that you can manage his speed and direction. You want him to learn that when you slip on the show lead that he is going to turn on the sparkle.


we normally have him on lead but we where just hoping in the car to get burger king lol


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow. He is gorgeous. A head-turner for sure!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I love Enzo, he looks like such a happy guy and that's what should be exhibited in the show ring. You guys have done a wonderful job with him.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Roxy....Enzo is a HOT BOY! He looks so great and what great expression he carries. Not to mention is coat....his coat looks fabulous! I really dont think your gonna have a difficult time getting points on him like some claim. He is REALLY SHOWY and VERY FASHY!

Ive been meaning to ask if he's still moving to northern cali? Ive been so preoccupied with the end of my pregnancy that Ive fallen out of the loop lately. 

Hope all has been well with you and your sis too!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh roxy...Enzo being a hot boy got me thinking back to that Missy Eliot song.."Hot Boyz"..thats a very appropriate song for a poodle name Enzo. lol


My Lotus's (the pittie) song is a Snoop dog song....."Beautiful feat pharel" I used to bump it when she's in the ride with me....she just looks at me like "what ever mom" but she's my favorite girl..lol. 

Ok I know Im silly! lol


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quite handsome! Love seeing Enzo's movement. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

good work!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

He is so handsome, beautiful, beautiful boy


----------

